# Barenbrug Turf Saver w/ RTF



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

I'm in Lexington KY and the onlyoptions for decent seed is SiteOne and Advance Turf Solutions. ATS is about a 45 minute drive so I contacted them to ask what cultivars are in the Barenbrug Turf Saver RTF mix but haven't received a response. Anyone on here ever seen a seed tag or had experience with it? They also have a Sungold Tall Fescue blend but they list nothing about cultivars on their website.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

If you're looking for something decent and readily available, see if your local Home Depot has any Lesco seed (sun and shade mix or their double eagle). That's one of the best options available at big box stores.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Unitedseeds.com . Has best prices on great cultivars ive seen.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have two 50 pound bags of it for a reno that I'm doing at my in-laws house this fall. I can get you a pic of the label if you would like.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

@Nehf11 don't go out of your way but if you can snap a pic at some point that would be awesome. I've used Hogan, Hancock, and ****ens Turf and yes they have great mixes and are great to work with but I'm just tired of paying $40+ in shipping so I'm determined to pick something up semi-local.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------

